

Ask HN: Career advice - dpweb

Hey - I eventually want to do a startup.<p>I&#x27;m a little older with a background as an architect&#x2F;team lead, IT data center &#x2F; enterprise software. On the delivery side.  15 yrs exp.  Wanting to get more on the sales side of things.  That&#x27;s the only part of the biz I don&#x27;t know enough about.<p>Like many devs (I suspect), unfortunately I don&#x27;t have much of a network.<p>Any ideas&#x2F;advice?  thanks,
======
nostrademons
Do you work somewhere that has a bunch of salespeople? How about taking them
out to lunch (or just eating with them if you have a cafe)? Maybe even offer
to build some tools for them in exchange for picking their brain on sales
techniques?

Once you have a relationship with some of the sales folks, you may even be
able to transition to a sales career without leaving your current company.

~~~
sycren
Great advice. Other than that, what about going to meetups? Go to Ruby (or
other language specific) meetups and say that you freelance. Try and sell your
services whilst making connections.

